
Free Advanced JavaScript Courses - eschoppik
https://www.rithmschool.com/courses#advanced-javascript
======
thwang
Loved the intermediate ones, excited for these. Are you guys planning on
releasing more python ones soon?

~~~
tigarcia
We are thinking about it. Nothing immediately planned though. What do you want
to see?

